# cleaning the humidor's exterior



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

Somehow I suspect Pledge would not be advisable on the exterior of my humidor, but I'm wondering what you'd recommend for fingerprint removal on a glossy (or any other) humidor.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

hmmm maybe just a microfibre cloth? Although pledge should work. the humidor should be airtight so maybe if you just spray pledge on a paper towel then wipe on wipe off. Dont open the humidor for a few hours and it should be fine.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I use a microfiber towel. Works really good.


----------



## Syner (Mar 7, 2010)

I wouldn't use paper towels. They have small fibres that can eventually lead to a "scuffed" appearance.
Use a microfiber cloth or a very soft wash cloth. You can dampen them (barely any water) and wipe away any finger prints.


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Cotton cloth, with a light amount of 70% rubbing alcohol solution is the best to remove fingerprints.


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

There's some furniture polish called Old English that works well.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I just use regular furniture polish such as Pledge or Olde English.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Some glossy humidor finishes are lacquer, so be sure you use something safe for that. I think a slightly damp cotton cloth should do it. If not try adding a small amount of Murphy's oil soap to the cloth, then dry with a dry cotton cloth. Cotton won't scratch, but most synthetic fabrics will.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Soft cloth (like microfiber) and distilled water.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Hovy said:


> Soft cloth (like microfiber) and distilled water.


Most microfiber cloths are polyester, which leaves fine scratches on shiny finishes like lacquer and paint/clearcoat.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> Most microfiber cloths are polyester, which leaves fine scratches on shiny finishes like lacquer and paint/clearcoat.


not the good ones


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

For light cleaning, I just use DW and a soft cloth. Believe it or not, good ol Windex is fine. It's a vinegar based cleaner and wont harm the clear coat. In all cases, always spray the cloth, not the surface.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

:ask: Is there any chance that the furniture polish will eventually soak through the wood of the humidor to the inside and impart odor or taste on the cigars??


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Okay...I have an enquiring mind so I need to know: Why should distilled water be required to clean the "outside" of a humidor? Just one good reason! I must know!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

MoreBeer said:


> Okay...I have an enquiring mind so I need to know: Why should distilled water be required to clean the "outside" of a humidor? Just one good reason! I must know!


I guess it depends on the water in your area. Our water is so bad that it leaves spots and a film, even with microfiber cloths, and has fine particulates that can scratch lacquer finishes. Distilled water has no particles or impurities and dries completely clean without scratching. Same thing with eyeglass cleaners which are usually just distilled water with a few drops of isopropyl alcohol-won't scratch plastic lenses or anti reflective coatings.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> I guess it depends on the water in your area. Our water is so bad that it leaves spots and a film, even with microfiber cloths, and has fine particulates that can scratch lacquer finishes. Distilled water has no particles or impurities and dries completely clean without scratching. Same thing with eyeglass cleaners which are usually just distilled water with a few drops of isopropyl alcohol-won't scratch plastic lenses or anti reflective coatings.


Ask and you shall receive. Good reason. :smow:


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

bhxhhcz said:


> Cotton cloth, with a light amount of 70% rubbing alcohol solution is the best to remove fingerprints.


Alcohol and wood finishes don't play well together. Ever spill a drink on a wood table leave it for a while and have it lift the finish off? Repeated use of rubbing alcohol on your humidor can and will have the same effect.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Stubby said:


> Alcohol and wood finishes don't play well together. Ever spill a drink on a wood table leave it for a while and have it lift the finish off? Repeated use of rubbing alcohol on your humidor can and will have the same effect.


Yeah, a 70% solution might be a bit strong-10% would probably do it. Isopropyl alcohol though evaporates quickly and won't damage many finishes, that's why it's in so many cleaners. Other types of alcohol that don't evaporate as fast will more likely cause damage.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

I have used a damp cotton cloth followed by a dry cotton cloth on my grand piano for years. The finish is still absolutely mirror perfect.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> For light cleaning, I just use DW and a soft cloth. Believe it or not, good ol Windex is fine. It's a vinegar based cleaner and wont harm the clear coat. In all cases, always spray the cloth, not the surface.


++++++1 my cleaner of choice!:smoke2:


----------



## flyfisher86 (Aug 20, 2010)

A microfiber cloth has always worked well for me.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)




----------

